
Ask HN: What happens to telecom/cell companies if Starlink succeeds? - isthispermanent
I haven&#x27;t been able to find anything terribly reliable on the speed afforded by a fully operational Starlink system. So assuming that all data speeds are upped to 10x of current speeds what happens to companies like Verizon, AT&amp;T, Comcast, etc.? Do they go the way of Tivo?
======
wmf
A team from MIT estimates that Starlink has maximum total throughput of 23.7
Tbps. That's very small compared to existing ISPs. Given that Starlink will
have much lower capacity, it must somehow limit usage, either through high
prices or data caps or something.

[http://www.mit.edu/~portillo/files/Comparison-LEO-
IAC-2018-s...](http://www.mit.edu/~portillo/files/Comparison-LEO-
IAC-2018-slides.pdf)

